# Aire samsung SH12AWH no funciona y no son los codigos



## jqt (Mar 25, 2013)

buenas, tengo un aire samsung y se me queda bloqueado no funciona nada. funciona durante  3
minutos y despues se queda bloqueado. le he metido los codigos pero sigue igual.

gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2013)

Puede ser que alguno de los ventiladores no esté funcionando correctamente , entonces alguna temperatura o alguna presión , o el elevado consumo del motor disparan la protección.

O quizás tiene demasiado gas . . .


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 25, 2013)

jqt, dijo....


> funciona durante 3  minutos y despues se queda bloqueado.


si te funciona 3 minutos, los codigos no tienen nada que ver, estos son por corte de energia, y solo eso, una vez puestos ya funciona.
como dijo el compañero dosmetros, tendrias que buscar por otro lado, presiones, ventilador, reeles o triacs...bueno son muchas las posibles fallas
una preguntita, de que herramientas dispones para ir midiendo el equipo??


----------



## jqt (Mar 26, 2013)

Dispongo de lo que haga falta


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 26, 2013)

compañero te dejo el manual de servicio, asi te va a ser mas facil dar con la falla.
yo, primero me fijaria en los capacitores, el forzador, la unidad, fusibles,y medir presion (si se puede) y por ultimo la tarjeta.
cuenta los avances a ver en que te podemos echar la mano


----------



## jqt (Mar 27, 2013)

gracias voy a intentar medir y ya os contaré.
 si no encuentro nada donde puedo comprar la placa


----------

